# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Elobey XIII [Άντζελα]

## aeolosiii

Ξέρει κάποιος στοιχεία του ΑΝΤΖΕΛΑ του παντοφλοειδούς που ήταν στο Ρίο; Κλειστό σχετικά με καταπέλτη στην πλώρη. Που βρίσκεται τώρα, που φτιάχτηκε και πως λέγόταν παλαιότερα;

----------


## a.molos

Μία με παράξενη όψη απο το Ρίο-Αντίριο
ANGELA.jpg

----------


## captain 83

Η παντόφλα Άντζελα δεν είναι αυτή που εκτελεί δρομολόγια στην Κεφαλλονιά; Την είχα πετύχει πέρυσι στο Ληξούρι, όπου είχε πάει για να απαγκιάσει μιας και είχε πολύ αέρα.

----------


## a.molos

Το καλοκαίρι του 2007 έκανε το τοπικό Αγιος Νικόλαος Ζακύνθου με Κεφαλλονιά (μου διαφευγει το όνομα του  λιμανιού).

----------


## nautikos

> Αγιος Νικόλαος Ζακύνθου με Κεφαλλονιά (μου διαφευγει το όνομα του λιμανιού).


Το λιμανι λεγεται Πεσσαδα. Καμια δεκαετια+ παλιοτερα δουλευε εκει το Ιονιο Πελαγος.

----------


## a.molos

Σωστός! Εσπαγα το κεφάλι μου να το θυμηθώ. Το Ιόνιο Πέλαγος φέτος δούλευε απο Αστακό για Ιθάκη και Κεφαλονιά και  η Αγγέλα ( που τη λέω εγώ) έφυγε απο το Ριο για Ζάκυνθο-Κεφαλλονιά.

----------


## BASILIS

Χθές στο Ληξούρι το AGELA αφού αγοράστηκε από την κοινοπραξία Ταξιάρχης και θα δρομολογηθεί λίαν συντόμος στη γραμμή Πεσσάδα - Ζάκυνθος χθές γίνονταν εργασίες βαψίματος εξωτερικού και καταπέλτη

----------


## xara

Έχει ήδη δρομολογηθεί και εχει εμφανισθεί και στο syros observer :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Ναι έτσι είναι όπως το λέει ο φίλος xara. Το έχω δεί και εγώ.

----------


## BASILIS

Ναι για να το λέτε έτσι θα είναι πάντος χθές ήταν Ληξούρι.

----------


## f/b kefalonia

file vasilh den proseksa oti exeis ftiaksei thema gi auto to dromologio kai eftiaksa ki egw....zhtaw suggnwmh tha sunexisw sto diko sou thema!

----------


## paragadi

Γεια σας, μήπως έχει κανείς, στοιχεία για το Angela, πόσο χρονών είναι κ.λ.π? σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## Leo

Στοιχεία για την Angela βρεις *εδώ*

Αυτή την στιγμή έιναι κάπου εδώ

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38017

----------


## paragadi

*Thanks a lot LEO*

----------


## passage

Να μια φωτογραφία του ¶τζελα...

----------


## PIANOMAN

Ωραιο σκαρι ειναι το Αντζελα

----------


## Appia_1978

Πού είναι τραβηγμένη φίλε μου;




> Ωραιο σκαρι ειναι το Αντζελα

----------


## vaggelis

Τα τελεφταια νεα ειναι οτι θα παη πειραια για φτιαξιμο και θα παρη γραμμη ΣΑΜΗ ΙΘΑΚΗ ΦΙΣΚΑΡΔΟ ΒΑΣΙΛΗΚΗ.  ΘΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ενδιαφέροντα νέα! Μήπως έχεις και κανένα νέο, για το τι θα απογίνει τότε το Captain Aristeides;




> Τα τελεφταια νεα ειναι οτι θα παη πειραια για φτιαξιμο και θα παρη γραμμη ΣΑΜΗ ΙΘΑΚΗ ΦΙΣΚΑΡΔΟ ΒΑΣΙΛΗΚΗ. ΘΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ.

----------


## paragadi

:Confused: 

Κανένα νέο από το Angela? Μα καλά που χάθηκε? Ακόμα να ξεκινήσει τη νέα της γραμμή?

----------


## tsour_ee

> Κανένα νέο από το Angela? Μα καλά που χάθηκε? Ακόμα να ξεκινήσει τη νέα της γραμμή?


Βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι του Ληξουρίου στην Κεφαλλονιά,θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες το βράδυ.

----------


## paragadi

Φίλε tsour_ee maw μας ξέχασες.....  :Wink:

----------


## tsour_ee

> Φίλε tsour_ee maw μας ξέχασες.....


Φίλε paragadi δεν σε ξέχασα :Wink:  αλλά σήμερα γύρισα από Ληξούρι :Smile: Λοιπόν δείτε τέσσερις φωτογραφίες,από ότι είδα τις μέρες αυτές του έκαναν κάποιες μικροεπισκευές αλλά δεν ξέρω που θα δρομολογηθεί.

----------


## paragadi

Φίλε tsour_ee |είσαι ωραίος !!!!! :Very Happy:  Σ'ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!!!!!!
Επειδή από τις φώτο σου δεν φαίνεται η πρύμνη, μήπως είδες καθόλου αλλαγές στην πρύμνη του. ¶κουσα ότι θα έκαναν κάποιες μικρές αλλαγές έτσι ώστε στο άμεσο μέλλον να γίνει κλειστό όπως το Ιόνιο Πέλαγος...    :Confused:

----------


## tsour_ee

> Φίλε tsour_ee |είσαι ωραίος !!!!! Σ'ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!!!!!!
> Επειδή από τις φώτο σου δεν φαίνεται η πρύμνη, μήπως είδες καθόλου αλλαγές στην πρύμνη του. ¶κουσα ότι θα έκαναν κάποιες μικρές αλλαγές έτσι ώστε στο άμεσο μέλλον να γίνει κλειστό όπως το Ιόνιο Πέλαγος...


Να και μία τελευταία που την τράβηξα από το κινητό καθώς έφευγα με το Βασος.Κ για Αργοστόλι.Οι εργασίες φαίνονται πολύ επιφανειακές φίλε paragadi.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ και εκ μέρους μου, φίλε Tsour_ee  :Very Happy: 
Σπάνια βλέπουμε φωτογραφίες από το όμορφο Ληξούρι!

----------


## tsour_ee

> Ευχαριστώ και εκ μέρους μου, φίλε Tsour_ee 
> Σπάνια βλέπουμε φωτογραφίες από το όμορφο Ληξούρι!


Να σαι καλά φίλε Appia!χαίρομαι που τις μοιράζομαι εδώ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. Είπατε και ANGELA όρίστε. Φωτο απο τον 05/2008 στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77023

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77025

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77026

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77027

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77028

----------


## trelaras

Στην πρωινη μου επισκεψη στο ληξουρι το ANGELA ελειπε!γυρνοντας στο σπιτι επα να το ψαξω στο google earth και το βρηκα αναμεσα σε κεφαλονια κ λευκαδα!ξερει κανεις τιποτα παραπανω?που παει?

----------


## paragadi

Φίλε  Trelaras το Angela απο σήμερα ξεκίνησε τη νέα του γραμμή: Σάμη - Πισαετό - Βασιλική. Γι'αυτό το είδες ανάμεσα στην Κεφαλλονιά καιτη Λευκάδα. Τι λες? Θα αντέξεισε αυτή τη νέα γραμμή?  :Confused:

----------


## trelaras

χλωμο το βλεπω!!!θα διξει ομως ο καιρος....

----------


## Appia_1978

Υπάρχει μήπως καμιά σελίδα με τα δρομολόγια;

----------


## trelaras

υπαρχει καμια φυμη ποιο πλοιο θα αντικαταστησει την ANGELA στην γραμμη Πεσσαδα - Σχοιναρι?

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ καλή ερώτηση! Έχω μεγάλη περιέργεια να μάθω και εγώ  :Wink: 
Το καλοκαίρι, η γραμμή της Πεσσάδας έχει μπόλικη κίνηση, ιδιαίτερα σε λεωφορεία. Για να δούμε ...




> υπαρχει καμια φυμη ποιο πλοιο θα αντικαταστησει την ANGELA στην γραμμη Πεσσαδα - Σχοιναρι?

----------


## trelaras

Μηπως λεω εγω ετοιμαζουν να βαλουν στην Πεσσαδα - Ζακυνθο τον Αινο?μια σκεψη κανω...

----------


## Appia_1978

Καλή σκέψη!

Αλήθεια, πόσο μεγάλο είναι το Αίνος (μήκος, επιβάτες, ΙΧ);

Υ.Γ.: Πάνε οι εποχές, που ταξίδευε κανείς από πρωτεύουσα σε πρωτεύουσα (Αργοστόλι-Ζάκυνθος) με το Μάρθα ...  :Wink:

----------


## trelaras

στο λιμανι της σαμης αραγμενο..

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ! Ωραίος καιρός  :Very Happy:

----------


## trelaras

Προσωρινα το δρομολογιο του σαμη-πισαετος-αστακος

----------


## Appia_1978

Όχι Βασιλική; 
Μάλιστα, για αντικατάσταση του Ιόνιον Πέλαγος.




> Προσωρινα το δρομολογιο του σαμη-πισαετος-αστακος

----------


## trelaras

ιδου το αληθες...απο το marine traffic!


φιλε appia 1978 δεν μπορω να σου απαντησω!αν μαθω κατι παραπανω θα σε ενημερωσω...ισως να ειναι προσωρινο μεχρι να ξαναγυρισει το ΙΟΝΙΟΝ ΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ...

----------


## trelaras

Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι γινεται με το ANGELA?σημερα κανει το δρομολογιο σαμη-πισαετο-βασιλικη!οποιος ξερει κατι παραπανω ας ενημερωσει!

----------


## paragadi

Φίλε Trelaras  είναι απλά τα πράγματα: Το Angela εκτελεί τα δρομολόγια του Ionio Pelagos (καθημερινά:Σάμη-Πισαετός-Αστακός κ κάθε παρασκευή και Κυριακή προσθέτει και ένα δρομολόγιο: Σάμη-Πισαετός-Βασιλική)

Όταν επιστρέψει το Ionio Pelagos θα εκτελεί (νομίζω) μόνο Σάμη-Πισαετό-Βασιλική.

----------


## trelaras

> Φίλε Trelaras  είναι απλά τα πράγματα: Το Angela εκτελεί τα δρομολόγια του Ionio Pelagos (καθημερινά:Σάμη-Πισαετός-Αστακός κ κάθε παρασκευή και Κυριακή προσθέτει και ένα δρομολόγιο: Σάμη-Πισαετός-Βασιλική)
> 
> Όταν επιστρέψει το Ionio Pelagos θα εκτελεί (νομίζω) μόνο Σάμη-Πισαετό-Βασιλική.


ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου!!! :-)

----------


## trelaras

κ το μεσημερι εκανε το Σάμη-Πισαετό-Βασιλική!διπλοβαρδιες χτυπαει!!!:-)

----------


## trelaras

Ξερει κανεις δρομολογια αστακος-πισαετος-σαμη?

----------


## Appia_1978

Και αυτά της Βασιλικής, μήπως;  :Wink:  




> Ξερει κανεις δρομολογια αστακος-πισαετος-σαμη?

----------


## vaggelis

Γιασας ενα σεναριο ειναι η ANGELA στην γραμμη της πεσαδα ζακυνθο και Φυσκαρδο Βασιλικη Φρικιες ολη μερα και το απογευμα γηρισμος Πησαετος Σαμη διανυκτερευση  το ΒΑΣΟΣ Κ. Αν σιμβη αυτο τοτε θα εχει προβλιμα η γραμη ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙΟΥ ΛΗΞΟΥΡΕΙΟΥ που με τα δυο φερυ ΑΙΝΟΣ και ΑΓ ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ οι ουρες των ιχ δεν θα τελιωνουν ποτε.

----------


## Appia_1978

Γεια σου φίλε Βαγγέλη.
Πολύ ενδιαφέρον σενάριο! Συζητιέται αυτό, αυτές τις μέρες στην Κεφαλλονιά;

Το καλοκαίρι, ναι, όντως, θα υπάρξουν προβλήματα, το χειμώνα όχι. Μήπως είναι απαραίτητη η ενοικίαση ενός μικρότερου πλοίου για το Ληξούρι, τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες;

Ορίστε και μια φωτογραφία της ¶ντζελας στη Σάμη γεμάτη μέχρι τέρμα!!!

Angela_1.jpg




> Γιασας ενα σεναριο ειναι η ANGELA στην γραμμη της πεσαδα ζακυνθο και Φυσκαρδο Βασιλικη Φρικιες ολη μερα και το απογευμα γηρισμος Πησαετος Σαμη διανυκτερευση το ΒΑΣΟΣ Κ. Αν σιμβη αυτο τοτε θα εχει προβλιμα η γραμη ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙΟΥ ΛΗΞΟΥΡΕΙΟΥ που με τα δυο φερυ ΑΙΝΟΣ και ΑΓ ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ οι ουρες των ιχ δεν θα τελιωνουν ποτε.

----------


## vaggelis

Σε ευχαριστο φιλε η appia Λογο της δουλειας μου εχω την ευχερια να περνο καθε εβδομαδα απο σαμη για ιθακη με το ΙΟΝΙΟ και σημερα παλι που περασα αυτο κουβεντιαζαμε.  ΙΣΧΕΙΗ... Θα καμη δυο δρομολογια ακομη η ANGELA σαμη βασιλικη και μετα πειραια για επισκευη. Ας μη ξεχναμε οτι το ΒΑΣΟΣ Κ εχει πιο πολυ δρομο απο το ΑΡΙΣΤΙΔΗΣ. ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ.

----------


## Appia_1978

Μάλιστα, φίλε Βαγγέλη. Σε ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρίνηση!

Δηλαδή, πάνε να εκτοπίσουνε τους Λευκαδίτες με το Αριστείδης. 

Συγγνώμη, ίσως κάποιος φίλος να το έχει ξαναρωτήσει, δε θυμάμαι, αλλά το ¶ντζελα, το Ιόνιον Πέλαγος, το ¶γιος Γεράσιμος και το Αίνος ανήκουν στην ίδια εταιρεία; Πίστευα, ότι το Βάσος δεν ανήκει στους ίδιους. Το αγοράσανε;

----------


## Appia_1978

Βγαίνοντας από τη Βασιλική

Angela.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ήθελα να πω ότι η ¨Αντζελα με τα νέα της χρώματα έχει αλλάξει όψη εντελώς. Νομίζω ότι τισ πάνε πολύ περισσότερο από την απλή λευκή φορεσιά της. ¶σε που με την προσωρινή της γραμμή (αντικατάσταση του Ιόνιον Πέλαγος) έχει αναβαθμιστεί γενικότερα... Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Appia_1978 γαι τα ρεπορτάζ.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, φίλε Λέοντα  :Very Happy: 

Πρέπει να ομολογήσω, ότι 2-3 φορές που κατόρθωσα να τη δω στη Σάμη ξαφνιάστηκα με τον όγκο των οχημάτων που μετέφερε, μεσοβδόμαδα αλλά και το Σαββατοκύριακο! Και μάλιστα από όλους τους προορισμούς, ιδιαίτερα τον Αστακό και τον Πισαετό, λιγότερο από τη Βασιλική. Και όχι μόνο Ι.Χ. αλλά και φορτηγά.

Πιστεύω, ότι η γραμμή έχει κίνηση και μια μετατροπή της ¶ντζελας σε στιλ Ιόνιου Πέλαγους θα ήταν ότι πρέπει. Οι Ληξουριώτες θα είχαν έτσι στα χέρια τους, δύο ισότιμα πλοία με ότι θετικό αυτό συνεπάγεται π.χ. σε περίπτωση ακινησίας κτλ.

Το πρόβλημα είναι το χειμώνα ... Λίγότερη κίνηση άρα χρειάζεσαι μικρότερο πλοίο, αλλά μικρότερο πλοίο σημαίνει περισσότερα τυχόν απαγορευτικά ...




> Ήθελα να πω ότι η ¨Αντζελα με τα νέα της χρώματα έχει αλλάξει όψη εντελώς. Νομίζω ότι τισ πάνε πολύ περισσότερο από την απλή λευκή φορεσιά της. ¶σε που με την προσωρινή της γραμμή (αντικατάσταση του Ιόνιον Πέλαγος) έχει αναβαθμιστεί γενικότερα... Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Appia_1978 γαι τα ρεπορτάζ.

----------


## trelaras

Η angela ξεκινησε το δρομο προς σαλαμινα!για την ακηνησια της...

----------


## Appia_1978

Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στο φίλο Παντελή

Angela_1.jpg

Θαυμάστε τον προβολέα!

----------


## Leo

> Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στο φίλο Παντελή
> 
> .......... 
> Θαυμάστε τον προβολέα!


Θες να πεις Appia_1978, να θαυμάσουμε τον προβολέα με τον οποίο η ¶ντζελα θα ψάχνει τον Παντελή να την φωτογραφίσει? Γιατί το αντίθετο το θεωρώ σίγουρο... :Razz:  :Very Happy: !!

----------


## trelaras

ναι ναι ναι...περιμενουμε φωτογραφιες :-)

----------


## Appia_1978

Καλό ... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 




> Θες να πεις Appia_1978, να θαυμάσουμε τον προβολέα με τον οποίο η ¶ντζελα θα ψάχνει τον Παντελή να την φωτογραφίσει? Γιατί το αντίθετο το θεωρώ σίγουρο...!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Στη Σάμη

Angela_2.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραία φωτο φίλε Appia_1978, δες το στους δεξαμενισμούς :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Το είδα, καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες φίλε μου  :Very Happy: 




> Ωραία φωτο φίλε Appia_1978, δες το στους δεξαμενισμούς

----------


## PIANOMAN

Ωραιο σκαρι ειναι το angela. Θα μπορουσε να ανακατασκευαστει-βελτιωθει ανετα σε κλειστο η κατι μεγαλυτερο πιστευω αλλα ατυχησε...

----------


## trelaras

να κ η αντζελα στο δρομο της επιστροφη της για το νησι μας!απο το marine traffic!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Τώρα περιμένουμε και καμιά φωτογραφία γυαλιστή μετά την επισκευή της.  :Wink:

----------


## trelaras

Κανα νεο απο την Angela?ποτε ξεκιναει τα δρομολoγια της?

----------


## trelaras

Εμαθά κ τα δρομολόγια της έως τέλος του απριλίου!Μόνο κάθε παρασκευή κάνει το δρομολόγιο!

ΣΑΜΗ : 8:30
IΘΑΚΗ : 9:15
ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ : 11:00

*EΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ*
ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ : 11:30
IΘΑΚΗ : 13:30

----------


## john85

Γιατί δεν το κάνουν κλειστού τύπου?

----------


## trelaras

> Γιατί δεν το κάνουν κλειστού τύπου?


Δεν ξέρω φίλε John85!ίσως να υπάρχει το χρήμα για αυτήν την μετασκευή!

----------


## Appia_1978

Τις υπόλοιπες ημέρες θα είναι στην Πεσσάδα;




> Εμαθά κ τα δρομολόγια της έως τέλος του απριλίου!Μόνο κάθε παρασκευή κάνει το δρομολόγιο!
> 
> ΣΑΜΗ : 8:30
> IΘΑΚΗ : 9:15
> ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ : 11:00
> 
> *EΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ*
> ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ : 11:30
> IΘΑΚΗ : 13:30

----------


## trelaras

> Τις υπόλοιπες ημέρες θα είναι στην Πεσσάδα;


Φιλε Appia δεν εμαθα κατι αλλο!αν εχω καποιο νεο θα σου πω!

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ.




> Φιλε Appia δεν εμαθα κατι αλλο!αν εχω καποιο νεο θα σου πω!

----------


## trelaras

Στο λιμάνι της Σάμης κυριακή μεσημέρι  :Very Happy:

----------


## trelaras

Σημερα η ΑNGELA ξεκινησε τα δρομολογια της απο Πεσσαδα - Ζακυνθο!Το τσεκαρα μεσω google earth(marine traffic)

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα στους φίλους του πλοίου. Να δούμε το Angela στα Στύρα όταν πέρασε απο κει το 2001-2002. Θαμπές - ξασπρισμένες αλλά αναμνηστικές απο τότε. Χαρισμένες σε Γιάννη Παγκάκη, Ιθάκη, Αppia_1978, CORFU, trelaras και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Razz:  

ANGELA 01 ΣΤΥΡΑ 2001.jpg

ANGELA 02 ΣΤΥΡΑ 2001.jpg

ANGELA 03 ΣΤΥΡΑ 2001.jpg

----------


## trelaras

> Καλησπέρα στους φίλους του πλοίου. Να δούμε το Angela στα Στύρα όταν πέρασε απο κει το 2001-2002. Θαμπές - ξασπρισμένες αλλά αναμνηστικές απο τότε. Χαρισμένες σε Γιάννη Παγκάκη, Ιθάκη, Αppia_1978, CORFU, trelaras και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. 
> 
> ANGELA 01 ΣΤΥΡΑ 2001.jpg
> 
> ANGELA 02 ΣΤΥΡΑ 2001.jpg
> 
> ANGELA 03 ΣΤΥΡΑ 2001.jpg


  Φανταστικές οι φωτογραφίες!!!Ευχαριστώ πολύ και για την αφιέρωση!!!!

----------


## CORFU

και εγω φιλε Παντελη θαμπεs και ξασπρισμενεs ακομα καλυτερα

----------


## trelaras

Σας εχω εδω και το καλοκαιρινο προγραμμα της ANGELA'S!!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

----------


## mikigtr

καποια εποχη εκανε δρομολογια αρκιτσα αιδηψος

----------


## trelaras

> καποια εποχη εκανε δρομολογια αρκιτσα αιδηψος


Θυμασαι ποια χρονια ηταν?

----------


## john85

Kαλοκαίρι 2005 ήταν στην Αιδηψό

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Παιδια το angela γιατι κανει την γραμη Σαμη-Αστακος ?Τοσο καιρο ηταν στην γραμη Ζακυνθου-Πεσαδας;αλαξε ξανα γραμη ;

----------


## Thanasis89

Η γραμμή Πεσάδας - Ζακύνθου είναι εποχιακή και συγκεκριμένα καλοκαιρινή. Το χειμώνα κάνει την γραμμή Σάμη - Αστακός. Τώρα βέβαια με επιφύλαξη καθώς είναι πράγματα που έμαθα από τα παιδιά εδώ μέσα και τους ευχαριστώ γι' αυτό. Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Την γραμμή Αστακός Σάμη Πισω Αετός την κάνει το Ιόνιο Πέλαγος, ενώ η ¶ντζελα έκανε Βασιλική Σάμη και δρομολόγια της γαι το μέλλον θα βρείτε στις προηγούμενες σελίδες. Ίσως έκτακτα μπορεί να έκανε το δρομολόγια σήμερα.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Εγω σημερα κοιταζα το ΑΙΣ και ειδα το angela να κανει το δρομολογειο Σαμη-Πισαετος-Αστακος.Αυτη την στιγμη ειναι στη Σαμη.Μηπως γνωριζεται τον λογο ?

----------


## trelaras

> Εγω σημερα κοιταζα το ΑΙΣ και ειδα το angela να κανει το δρομολογειο Σαμη-Πισαετος-Αστακος.Αυτη την στιγμη ειναι στη Σαμη.Μηπως γνωριζεται τον λογο ?


Μηπως αντιμετωπιζει καποιο προβλημα το Ιονιο Πελαγος?Και το αντικατεστησε μεχρι να λυθει το προβλημα!της ιδιας εταιριας ειναι τα πλοια!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Μαλλον αυτο πρεπει να εγινε.

----------


## trelaras

> Μαλλον αυτο πρεπει να εγινε.


οποτε μαθω κατι απο το νησι θα σου πω φιλε μου!!!!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

ΟΚ φιλε trelara.Ευχαριστω.  :Wink:   :Very Happy:

----------


## vaggelis

To πρωι στη ΣΑΜΙ το ΙΟΝΙΟ δεμενο η ΑΝΤΖΕΛΑ δρομολογιο σΣΑΜΙ ΑΣΤΑΚΟ και το ΒΑΣΟΣ Κ στην ΠΕΣΑΔΑ.

----------


## trelaras

> To πρωι στη ΣΑΜΙ το ΙΟΝΙΟ δεμενο η ΑΝΤΖΕΛΑ δρομολογιο σΣΑΜΙ ΑΣΤΑΚΟ και το ΒΑΣΟΣ Κ στην ΠΕΣΑΔΑ.


φιλε εμαθες τιποτα τι εγινε?αν ειχε βλαβη ειχε το ιονιο πελαγος?

----------


## Appia_1978

Έχει δει κανείς το Βάσος Κ στη Βασιλική, σύμφωνα με την ιστοσελίδα της Westferry;

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Σημερα το angela ξαναγυρισε στα δρομολογεια του μεταξυ Ζακυνθου-Πεσαδας.Αυτη την ωρα στη Ζακυνθο.

----------


## trelaras

Μερικες φωτογραφιες του πλοιου στο απογευματινο του δρομολογιο γαι την Ζακυνθο

----------


## trelaras

κ αλλες δυο

----------


## Georgecz3

Μερικες και απο εμενα

----------


## Appia_1978

Στην Πεσσάδα, ε; Όμορφες! Ευχαριστούμε  :Very Happy:

----------


## Georgecz3

Πρωινο απο πεσαδα για αι νικολα την πεμπτη που μας περασε.

----------


## trelaras

Nα βάλω κ μερικές βραδυνές από την επίσκεψη μου στην Πεσάδα

----------


## trelaras



----------


## trelaras

Ατύχημα νωρίς το πρωί στο φέρυ μποτ Ατζελα στο λιμάνι του Αργοστολίου. Ενα άτομο από το πλήρωμα γλυστρισε και μάλλον έσπασε το πόδι του. Μεταφέρθηκε στο νοσοκομείο Αργοστολίου. Ευχόμaστε να είναι όλα περαστικά.

Πηγη: http://kefaloniapress.gr

----------


## anicko

Μεσημεριανη σιεστα  στην Πεσσαδα, τον Ιουλη που μας περασε.

IMG_0631.jpg

IMG_0637.JPG

IMG_0638.jpg

IMG_0640.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ όμορφες εικόνες, από ένα μέρος που σπάνια βλέπουμε. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ  :Very Happy: 
(Πάντως θαυμάστε μοντέρνο λιμάνι ...)

----------


## GameManiacGR

Το ¶ντζελα χθες το απόγευμα δεμένο στο Αργοστόλι.









Αφιερωμένες στους pantelis2009,Ionian Star,Appia 1978

----------


## IONIAN STAR

> Το ¶ντζελα χθες το απόγευμα δεμένο στο Αργοστόλι.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Σ' ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση φιλε μου να σαι καλα !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Κάθεται το χειμώνα στο Αργοστόλι;

----------


## trelaras

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ!
> Κάθεται το χειμώνα στο Αργοστόλι;


Περυσι ηταν Ληξουρι μεχρι τον γεναρη!μετα αντικατεστησε το ιονιον πελαγος που εκανε την διετια του

----------


## CORFU

το μεγεθοs του σαλονιου σε σχεση με το μεγεθοs του πλοιου ειναι αρκετο??

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ!




> Περυσι ηταν Ληξουρι μεχρι τον γεναρη!μετα αντικατεστησε το ιονιον πελαγος που εκανε την διετια του

----------


## GameManiacGR

Το ¶ντζελα δεμένο στο λιμάνι του Ληξουρίου σήμερα το πρωί







Αφιερωμένες στους Ionian Star,appia 1978,pantelis2009,polykas,ιθακη,trakman

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Σ' ευχαριστω φιλε,εξαιρετικες φοτο !!! :Smile: 
Να σαι καλα..!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## ιθακη

> Το ¶ντζελα δεμένο στο λιμάνι του Ληξουρίου σήμερα το πρωί
> 
> 
> Αφιερωμένες στους Ionian Star,appia 1978,pantelis2009,polykas,ιθακη,trakman


ευχαρηστω για την αφιερωση

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ!  :Very Happy:

----------


## GameManiacGR

Να στε καλά!

----------


## pantelis2009

Sorry αλλά σήμερα γύρισα απο Ερέτρια και το είδα. Ευχαριστώ για την αγιέρωση και τις φωτο. :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## GameManiacGR

Δεν πειράζει φίλε μου,να σαι καλά!

----------


## apost

Αυτό το πλοίο είναι το αγαπημένο μου όταν έκανε δρομολόγια ριο αντιρριο μόνο ο θόρυβος με πώρωνε  :Razz: !!!!!!!

----------


## GameManiacGR

Πριν απο λίγες μέρες στη γνωστή του θέση στο Ληξούρι

DSCF1076.jpg

Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο apost που είναι και το αγαπημένο του αλλά και στους φίλους pantelis2009,ionian star,corfu,ιθακη,ithakos και όλους τους παντοφλάδες φίλους

----------


## pantelis2009

> Πριν απο λίγες μέρες στη γνωστή του θέση στο Ληξούρι
> 
> DSCF1076.jpg
> 
> Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο apost που είναι και το αγαπημένο του αλλά και στους φίλους pantelis2009,ionian star,corfu,ιθακη,ithakos και όλους τους παντοφλάδες φίλους


 Eυχαριστώ φίλε μου και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις.
Πλησιάζει ο καιρός να μας έλθει. Ας το δούμε τον 04/2008 στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 


ANGELA 01.jpg

----------


## apost

> Πριν απο λίγες μέρες στη γνωστή του θέση στο Ληξούρι
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 128361
> 
> Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο apost που είναι και το αγαπημένο του αλλά και στους φίλους pantelis2009,ionian star,corfu,ιθακη,ithakos και όλους τους παντοφλάδες φίλους


ευχαριστω πολυ  :Smile:

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Φέτος το καλοκαίρι στο Ρίο
DSC01279.jpg

----------


## Stefanos13

Μετά το ατύχημα που είχε την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, το ¶ντζελα ξεκίνησε κανονικά σήμερα τα δρομολόγια του. :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το ANGELA όταν στις 27-03-2012 ετοίμαζαν τα βάζα και τις τακαρίες για να το βγάλουν για τη συντήρηση του, στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Καλή συνέχεια στον Cpt. Δημήτρη και το πλήρωμα του.

ANGELA 49 27-03-2012.jpg

----------


## CORFU

φωτο απο την μηχανη εχουμε????

----------


## pantelis2009

Και βέβαια υπάρχουν. Αφού σβήστηκαν και τα στοιχεία απο το πλοίο, ας τα ξανα ανεβάσουμε.
Ευχαριστώ βέβαια τον Κο Μιχάλη Λιάτσο, τον Cpt. Δημήτρη Σφαέλο και το πλήρωμα του για τα στοιχεία.
To Angela ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ελλάδα το 1989 με Ν.Π 9341 και ΙΜΟ 8834328στο ναυπηγείο ERGOSHIP (όπως γράφει στον καταπέλτη του). Το μήκος του είναι 72,20 μέτρα, το πλάτος του 14,32 μέτρα, βύθισμα 2,50 μέτρα, ολική χωρητικότητα (Κ.Ο.Χ) 775,59 κόροι και καθαρή (Κ.Κ.Χ.) 240,44 κόροι. Διαθέτει 2 μηχανές General Motors typ. 16-278A  V 16κύλινδρες με υποδύναμη 1440 BHP εκάστη και 3 ηλεκτρογεννήτριες  POYAUD που αποδίδουν 80 KWA εκάστη. Η υπηρεσιακή του ταχύτητα είναι 11 μίλια. Το πλήρωμα του αποτελείται από τους: Πλοίαρχος Σφαέλος Δημήτρης, Ναύκληρος Αλεξόπουλος Δημήτρης, Ναύτες Τρουμπέτας Διονύσης & Σωτηρόπουλος Χρήστος, Ναυτόπαις Γεωργαλάς Νίκος, Μηχανικός Α΄ Αλεξόπουλος Γεώργιος, Μηχανοδηγός Α΄ Τσουμάνης Γεώργιος & Επίκουρος Συνοδινός Βασίλειος. 
Για όλους εσς τους φίλους του πλοίου.

ANGELA 70 29-03-2012.jpgANGELA 72 29-03-2012.jpgANGELA 73 29-03-2012.jpg

----------


## CORFU

φιλε Παντελη δεν ξερω καλα αλλα νομιζω οτι στον καταπελτη του πλοιου γραφει ΑΤΛΑΝΤΗΣ
η φωτο απο την Δευτεριατικη επιστροφη 
athina 008.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κι εγώ για ERGOSHIP γνωρίζω, χωρίς να ξέρω όμως τι και αν αναγράφεται στον καταπέλτη του. Είτε ERGOSHIP πάντως είτε ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ δεν πρόκειται για κάποιο τουλάχιστον γνωστό ναυπηγείο, και πιθανότατα θα είναι κάποια ναυπηγική - τεχνική εταιρεία χωρίς δικό της χώρο ναυπήγησης.

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Όντως γράφει ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ στον καταπέλτη.

----------


## apost

197879_189024161222120_1754007002_n.jpg

Και μια εν πλω από Αντίρριο για Ρίο.Πριν το ατύχημα εύχομαι καλά ταξίδια στον ctp Αντρέα και το πλήρωμα του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ANGELA στις 12-04-2013 δεμένο στο Ρίο. Για όλους τους φίλους του και το πλήρωμα.

ANGELA 101 12-04-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> Κι εγώ για ERGOSHIP γνωρίζω, χωρίς να ξέρω όμως τι και αν αναγράφεται στον καταπέλτη του. Είτε ERGOSHIP πάντως είτε ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ δεν πρόκειται για κάποιο τουλάχιστον γνωστό ναυπηγείο, και πιθανότατα θα είναι κάποια ναυπηγική - τεχνική εταιρεία χωρίς δικό της χώρο ναυπήγησης.


Όπως τα είπες είναι φίλε Γιώργο. Και τα δύο αυτά ονόματα είναι εταιρείες. Το Άντζελα κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Σάββα στην Ελευσίνα. :Fat:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΑΝΤΖΕΛΑ_ από τον δορυφόρο, οπωσδήποτε πριν το 2012, δεμένο στα κατσάβραχα (ουπς... συγγνώμη, στο υπέροχο λιμάνι ήθελα να πω) της Πεσάδας στη Κεφαλονιά. Πορθμειακή γραμμή Αγίου Νικολάου Ζακύνθου - Πεσάδας Κεφαλονιάς (τρομάρα μας.....).

AIS Angela.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

:Smile:  

Ξέρω πως δεν είναι λιμάνι, αλλά η γραμμή το καλοκαίρι τα πάει περίφημα. Σχεδόν πάντα γεμάτο με πούλμαν είναι!

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Ξεκούραση στο Ρίο για την κούκλα!

DSC01851_zpsce9f68df.jpg

----------


## leo85

Γύρο στο τέλος του μήνα θα έρθει στο ναυπηγείο παναγιωτάκη για τη συντήρηση του και να τοποθέτησή καινούργιες μηχανές(νεώτερα από τον συνήθη ύποπτο όταν μάθει)

----------


## avvachrist

> Γύρο στο τέλος του μήνα θα έρθει στο ναυπηγείο παναγιωτάκη για τη συντήρηση του και να τοποθέτησή καινούργιες μηχανές(νεώτερα από τον συνήθη ύποπτο όταν μάθει)


Όπως τα λες είναι φίλε μου σήμερα μάλλον έρχεται Σαλαμίνα σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες μόνο που δεν θα ξαναγυρίσει Ρίο. Μας αφήνει και αυτό για τα ξένα...  :Sad:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ως φήμη (ότι έχει εκδηλωθεί ενδιαφέρον για την αγορά του από Δυτ. Αφρική) κυκλοφορεί εδώ και αρκετές ημέρες, προσωπικά το έχω ακούσει εδώ και δύο εβδομάδες. Και λέω "φήμη" διότι όταν μου μεταφέρθηκε από αξιόπιστη πηγή, δεν είχαν πέσει ακόμα οι υπογραφές. 

Για να συνεχίζεται λοιπόν η φημολογία, μάλλον πουλήθηκε το πλοίο, και ας περιμένουμε για να σιγουρευτούμε.

----------


## apost

> Ως φήμη (ότι έχει εκδηλωθεί ενδιαφέρον για την αγορά του από Δυτ. Αφρική) κυκλοφορεί εδώ και αρκετές ημέρες, προσωπικά το έχω ακούσει εδώ και δύο εβδομάδες. Και λέω "φήμη" διότι όταν μου μεταφέρθηκε από αξιόπιστη πηγή, δεν είχαν πέσει ακόμα οι υπογραφές. 
> 
> Για να συνεχίζεται λοιπόν η φημολογία, μάλλον πουλήθηκε το πλοίο, και ας περιμένουμε για να σιγουρευτούμε.


Το πλοιο αποχερετησε οριστικα το Ριο σημερα

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBLp0RFvYSI 

αφιερομενο σε ολους εσας

----------


## leo85

Εγώ το ήξερα, αλλά μου είχαν πει να μην γράψω ακόμα και δεν έγραψα,
Με το καλό να κάνει την επισκευή του και να έχει καλές θάλασσες εκεί που θα πάει.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο το απόγευμα έδεσε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΑΝΤΖΕΛΑ_ έχει βγει έξω στου Παναγιωτάκη, αλλά δεν έχουν αρχίσει ακόμα οι εργασίες αντικατάστασης των μηχανών του. Να το δούμε σε τρεις σημερινές φωτό.

IMG_0224.jpg___IMG_0445.jpg___IMG_0389.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Σήμερα άρχισε η βαφή του τελικού χρώματος των υφάλων...

ANGELA.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Συμπλήρωσε μήνα+ το _ΑΝΤΖΕΛΑ_ τραβηγμένο έξω στου Παναγιωτάκη. Οι παλιές μηχανές βγήκαν και απομακρύνθηκαν από το πλοίο, και αναμένονται οι νέες. Χθες που πέρασα από το ναυπηγείο βαφόντουσαν τα ύφαλα με μπλε χρώμα στην δεξιά πλευρά του πλοίου.

IMG_0448.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 7 Ιουνίου 2014_

Με τον Παντελή που τα συζητάγαμε λίγο αργότερα, λέγαμε ότι δεν είναι διόλου απίθανο να φύγει από την χώρα μας χωρίς να μετονομαστεί, μιας και το ΑΝΤΖΕΛΑ αποτελεί ούτως ή άλλως.....διεθνές όνομα.

----------


## thanos17

Πέρασα και εγώ μια βόλτα από το αμπελάκι και από το ναυάγιο του παναγιότατη και το έτυχα σε φάση που το είχαν ασταρώσει όλο και καθάριζαν το μηχανοστάσιο για να υποδεχτεί τις καινούργιες  μηχανές…. Αλή μια παντόφλα θα φυγή για τα ξένα.. Της εύχομαι καλές θάλασσες και καλά ταξίδια!!!!!
DSCN0136.jpgDSCN0138.jpg

----------


## leo85

Τα ύφαλα βάφτηκαν και η βάση για τη μηχανή είναι έτυμη και περιμένει.

ΑΝΤΖΕΛΑ 9-6-2014 02.jpg ΑΝΤΖΕΛΑ  9-6-2014 01.gif

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΑΝΤΖΕΛΑ_ έχει πέσει από του Παναγιωτάκη και βρίσκεται απέναντι, στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή και στην θέση ....."Μάρθα", όπου πριν λίγες ημέρες _είχαμε δει_ και το αμφίπλωρο _ΤΕΛΑΜΩΝ_.

IMG_0275.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 21/06/2014_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

...........Και εν αναμονή των νέων μηχανών, εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή δίπλα στο MENHIR. Αλλά σήμερα, έστω και από μακριά που το είδα, νομίζω πως διέκρινα ένα γερανοφόρο όχημα στο γκαράζ του... Να ήρθαν άραγε οι μηχανές ???

IMG_0164.jpg
_2 Ιουλίου 2014 - Σαλαμίνα_

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε και απο άλλη μεριά φωτογραφημένο σήμερα. Όντως (όπως γράφει ο φίλος Γιώργος) υπάρχει γερανός μέσα, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι εκεί για να κατεβάσει τις νέες βάσεις ή για τις μηχανές. Δεν μπόρεσα να επικοινωνίσω με τον πλοιοκτήτη. Ελπίζω να μπώ μέσα το Σάββατο.


ANGELA 135 03-07-2013.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Επανηλθες δριμυτερος!!! 
Να εισαι καλα Παντελη!!! _

----------


## pantelis2009

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια.
Κάτι με ρώτησε τηλεφωνικά ο φίλος μου Γίωργος (Espresso Venezia) και αφού μίλησα με τον πλοιοκτήτη στην Κεφαλονιά, πρέπει να του απαντήσω. Η ερώτηση του ήταν "αν τελικά θα πάει Νιγηρία" και η απάντηση που μου δώθηκε είναι ότι: Η εταιρεία που το αγόρασε έχει πλοία και στη Νιγηρία και στη Σιέρα Λεόνε και δεν έχει ξεκαθαριστή ακόμη σε πιο απο τα δύο κράτη θα πάει το Άντζελα. Αν μάθω κάτι στην πορεία τα ξανα λέμε. 
Πάμε να δούμε σημερινές φωτο απο μέσα: α) τελικά ο γερανός είναι εκεί για να βοηθά τα κομμάτια που φτιάχνονται για τις βάσεις να κατεβαίνουν στο μηχανοστάσιο και δεν ξέρω πόσο μεγάλες θα είναι σε όγκο και βάρος οι νέες CATERPILLAR και αν θα μείνει για να τις κατεβάσει ή θα έλθει άλλος μεγαλύτερος. 
β) γενική άποψη του μηχανοστασίου με το φώς να μπαίνει άπλετα μέσα, αφού έχουν ανοιχθεί τα κομμάτια απο πάνω (όπως φαίνετε και στην α) φωτο), για να βγούν οι παλιές και να μπουν οι καινούργιες.
γ) & δ) οι χώροι των μηχανών όπως έχουν διαμορφωθεί για να δεχθούν τις νέες, τις οποίες μάλλον απο Δευτέρα τις περιμένουν. Ίδωμεν.
Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ANGELA 138 05-07-2013.jpg ANGELA 141 05-07-2013.jpg ANGELA 144 05-07-2013.jpg ANGELA 148 05-07-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι νέες μηχανές του ¶ντζελα ήλθαν. Κοιτάξτε στην πρώτη φωτο πόσο μεγάλο άνοιγμα έκαναν για να βγάλουν τις ογκώδης 16κύλινδρες  General Motors typ 16-278A και στη δεύτερη τις όμορφες μικρές (σε όγκο) Caterpillar C32 που ήλθαν. 
Όπως είπε κάποιος εν σχέση με τον όγκο των παλαιών, αυτές μοιάζουν......σαν ανεμιστηράκια. Οι βάσεις ετοιμάζονται γιατί όπως βλέπετε οι μηχανές είναι επάνω σε ξύλινες βάσεις και όπως μου υποσχέθηκαν στα δοκιμαστικά θα με πάρουν μαζί τους.

ANGELA 150 14-07-2013.jpg ANGELA 155 14-07-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι εξαγωγές καυσαερίων έχουν ετοιμαστεί και είναι έτοιμες να μπουν στη θέση τους, οι βάσεις των μηχανών ετοιμάστηκαν και ήδη οι μηχανές είναι στη θέση τους. Και οι δουλειές σιγά αλλά σταθερά προχωρούν. Καλή συνέχεια.

ANGELA 171 05-08-2013.jpg ANGELA 172 05-08-2013.jpg ANGELA 175 05-08-2013.jpg
Σημερινές φωτο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματικα Παντελη πολυ μεγαλη διαφορα μεγεθους αν κρινουμε απο το ανοιγμα που λες εσυ αλλα και τις παλιεςβασεις που ειναι ορατες....μιλαμε για ξεσαβουρομα του σκαφους ..θα ανασανει εχασε τοσα κιλα-τονους μπορω να πω

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ωρέ Παντελή, τι γίνεται με το .....παπόρι ??? Είπαμε πουλήθηκε, είπαμε συντήρηση και δεξαμενισμός, είπαμε καινούργιες μηχανές...... Σε λίγο όμως κλείνει πέντε ολάκερους μήνες εν απραξία στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας, και ακόμα, στις βάσεις δεδομένων τίποτα δεν εμφανίζεται να έχει αλλάξει ούτε στο πλοιοκτησιακό του στάτους ούτε καν στη σημαία.

Καλά, αυτοί που το αγοράσανε δεν θέλουν και να .....το πάρουν ???

----------


## pantelis2009

Με τη μαλα......α που έγινε με το διπλανό του και να έλεγα σε κάποιο φίλο πήγαινέ με δεν θα μας άφηναν να μπούμε. 
Με τον πλοιοκτήτη που μίλησα προχθές μου είπε ότι οι δουλειές προχωράνε και την άλλη εβδομάδα θα έλθει και εκείνος Σαλαμίνα, οπότε θα δω από κοντά τι γίνεται.

----------


## fwtis

εχουμε κανενα νεο με το βαπορι;

----------


## pantelis2009

Δυστυχώς έχω να μπω στο πλοίο 2,5 μήνες. Από συνομιλία που είχα με τον πλοιοκτήτη μου είπε ότι περιμένει να τον ειδοποιήσουν για να βγουν δοκιμαστικό. Ελπίζω να μην με ξεχάσει και να πάμε μαζί. Τώρα πότε θα γίνει αυτό..........
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο 08/10 από του Παναγιωτάκη, στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή που βρίσκεται. 

ANGELA 178 08-10-2014.jpg 
Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

----------


## fwtis

μπρωστα στην πλωρη πορτα εχουν βαλει;

----------


## pantelis2009

Όχι είναι άλλο πλοίο που έχει βγει έξω στο καρνάγιο, αν εννοείς το μπλε που φαίνεται. :Fat:

----------


## fwtis

Ναι αυτο εννοω τωρα το ειδα καλυτερα ευχαριστω!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Χαμπάρι δεν θα το παίρναμε, μιας και το πλοίο έχει να ανοίξει την συσκευή AIS από τον περασμένο Ιούνιο.

Δοκιμαστικό λοιπόν βγήκε σήμερα το πρωί στον Σαρωνικό το _ΑΝΤΖΕΛΑ_, και τυχαία το πήρε το μάτι μου (κυριολεκτικά) την ώρα που επέστρεφε στη Σαλαμίνα. Έδεσε όμως όχι στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή όπου βρισκόταν τους τελευταίους μήνες αλλά στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου (Παντέλο εκεί έχεις καλύτερη πρόσβαση).

Να το δούμε και σε μία σημερινή κακή μεν φωτό (από πολύ μεγάλη απόσταση, από το Κερατσίνι) αλλά που έχει την αξία της μιας και βλέπουμε και πάλι το πλοίο εν πλω (μεταξύ Ψυττάλειας και Αταλάντης) μετά από έξι σχεδόν μήνες (είχε βγει στου Παναγιωτάκη τον περασμένο Απρίλιο).

IMG_0037.jpg
_25/10/2014_

----------


## pantelis2009

Είχε μέσα τους επιθεωρητές από ξένο νηογνώμονα και δεν επέτρεπαν ......επιβάτες. :Apologetic:  
Περιμένω από τον πλοιοκτήτη να δω αν μπορέσω αύριο να μπω μέσα. Αν μπορέσω θα μπω, διαφορετικά.....κρίμα.
Ευχαριστούμε Γιώργο για τη φωτο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος. Έκανα την τελευταία μου επίσκεψη στο Άντζελα, που βρίσκετε στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου όπως μας είπε και ο φίλος Γιώργος. Οι πληροφορίες λένε ότι Τρίτη-Τετάρτη θα φύγει όχι με τις δικές του μηχανές (γιατί δεν ήλθε πλήρωμα) αλλά μάλλον με P/K του Σπανόπουλου για Μαρόκο και από εκεί θα το παραλάβει το πλήρωμα του. 
Πλέον δεν κυματίζει η γαλανόλευκη Ελληνική σημαία, αλλά η σημαία από τα COOK ISLAND όπως βλέπετε και στη φωτο, ενώ το μηχανοστάσιο έγινε κούκλα και μέσα παίζεις ποδόσφαιρο. Εκτός από την υδροβολή και το βάψιμο στα ύφαλα που έγινε πριν 4 μήνες στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, την αλλαγή των μηχανών και το βάψιμο όλου του μηχανοστασίου η νέα του εταιρεία δεν ήθελε να κάνει άλλες δουλειές. Ίσως τις κάνει εκεί που θα πάει. 
Εγώ εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια στο πλοίο εκεί που θα πάει.

ANGELA 179 26-10-2014.jpg ANGELA 180 26-10-2014.jpg ANGELA 186 26-10-2014.jpg
Κοιτάξτε τη διαφορά του μηχανοστασίου με το ποστ 126.

----------


## leo85

Πραγματικά έχει πολύ χώρο τώρα το μηχανοστάσιο Παντελή,
Καλό ταξίδι να έχει και αυτό.

----------


## pantelis2009

Η πληροφορία που μου ήλθε τώρα από τον πλοιοκτήτη λέει ότι αύριο ή το Σάββατο θα φύγει το Άντζελα από το ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα γιορτάζει και αν δεν είχε πουληθεί θα ήταν σημαιοστολισμένο γιατί εκτός από το πλοίο, γιορτάζει και ο πρώην πλοιοκτήτη του.
Εύχομαι και στους δύο Χρόνια Πολλά και καλά ταξίδια. Εδώ η τελευταία φωτο που τράβηξα στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στις 26/10.


ANGELA 192 26-10-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτή την ώρα το Christos XXIV ανοικτά από την Αίγινα με προορισμό όπως γράφει στο AIS του TANGER στο Μαρόκο. 
Το πρωί που πέρασα Πέραμα φαινόταν λίγο ο καθρέπτης του πλοίου, αλλά τώρα που γύρισα .......... Δυστυχώς δεν έπεσε στην αντίληψη μου για να το φωτογραφίσω. Ήταν γραφτώ να φύγει από την Ελλάδα την ημέρα της γιορτή της. Καλά ταξίδια να να έχει εκεί που πάει και ο Αι Νικόλας να είναι πάντα μαζί της.

----------


## thanos17

Ένας ακόμα ακούραστος εργάτης πίρε την ρότα του για τα ξένα. Από την μεριά μου του εύχομαι καλά ταξίδια να έχει και ο Αι Νικόλας στην πλώρη του. :Apologetic: 

  Η λήψη είναι από κινητό βγαλμένη πάνω απο Παναγιώτης Δ. :Single Eye: 


DSC_0244.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και τα δύο πλοία φίλε thanos17 που είναι στη φωτο σου, πλέον είναι πουλημένα στο εξωτερικό.
Παρακαλώ τους mond να το μεταφέρουν και αυτό στο θέμα με τα ξένα κλασικού τύπου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Η ερώτηση του ήταν "αν τελικά θα πάει Νιγηρία" και η απάντηση που μου δώθηκε είναι ότι: Η εταιρεία που το αγόρασε έχει πλοία και στη Νιγηρία και στη Σιέρα Λεόνε και δεν έχει ξεκαθαριστή ακόμη σε πιο απο τα δύο κράτη θα πάει το Άντζελα. Αν μάθω κάτι στην πορεία τα ξανα λέμε.


Παντελάκο, μιας και σήμερα ...γιορτάζει ο πλοιοκτήτης, δεν του κάνεις ένα τηλέφωνο να του ευχηθείς (!!!!!) και να μάθεις που τελικά πουλήθηκε - θα δουλέψει το πλοίο ???

----------


## pantelis2009

> Παντελάκο, μιας και σήμερα ...γιορτάζει ο πλοιοκτήτης, δεν του κάνεις ένα τηλέφωνο να του ευχηθείς (!!!!!) και να μάθεις που τελικά πουλήθηκε - θα δουλέψει το πλοίο ???


Δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσε να μου απαντήσει, μου είπε τα ίδια με πρίν. Θα το παρακολουθήσουμε και θα δούμε.
Τώρα περνά ρυμουλκούμενο από το Χρήστος XXIV κάτω από το Gela της Σικελίας με 6,4 μίλια και πορεία 280 και απ' ότι λέει στο AIS θα φτάσει στην Ταγκέρη στις 17/11/2014. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αυτό Παντελή που έγραψες για τον πρώην πλοιοκτήτη του _ΑΝΤΖΕΛΑ_ (ότι δεν γνωρίζει κάτι παραπάνω) δεν μου ακούγεται περίεργο. Μου έχει ξανατύχει προσωπικά μάλιστα κάτι παρόμοιο και με άλλον πλοιοκτήτη (του ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ).

Και αυτό συμβαίνει διότι είναι πολλές οι φορές που πωλητής με αγοραστή δεν έρχονται σε άμεση επαφή, αλλά η όλη διαδικασία γίνεται μέσω "shipbrokers". Εξειδικευμένων μεσαζόντων - διαπραγματευτών δηλαδή μεταξύ των πλοιοκτητών, αγοραστών και πωλητών των πλοίων. Έτσι δεν είναι καθόλου απίθανο ένας πλοιοκτήτης να μην γνωρίζει που ακριβώς πουλήθηκε και θα δουλέψει το πλοίο του, πολύ δε περισσότερο σε περιπτώσεις όπως του ΑΝΤΖΕΛΑ που αφενός δεν παραλαμβάνεται στην Ελλάδα από πλήρωμα της νέας του εταιρίας αλλά ρυμουλκείται πρώτα σε άλλη ενδιάμεση χώρα (Μαρόκο), αφετέρου πωλείται .....κάπου στην δυτική Αφρική, όπου κάλλιστα μπορείς να δεις μία πρώην παντόφλα μας να δουλεύει αρχικά στη Νιγηρία και μετά από λίγο καιρό να την δεις στο Καμερούν, στη Λιβερία ή στην Αγκόλα.

----------


## christoscorfu

Μερικές φώτο απο το αγαπημένο Άντζελα απο Δεκέμβριο 2013 στο Ρίο.

----------


## dionisos

Αυριο το πρωι φθανει στην ΤΑΓΓΕΡΗ ρυμουλκουμενο απο το ρυμουλκο ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΧΧΙV για να παραδωθει στους νεους πλοιοκτητες

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάντως απ' ότι δείχνει το AIS του Ταγγέρη δεν έπιασε. Πέρασε το Γιβραλτάρ, βγήκε Ατλαντικό και πήρε πορεία 237 τώρα για που πάει......άγνωστο σε μένα.
Ας δούμε το ANGELA όπως πόζαρε στο φακό μου στις 12-04-2013 που ήταν στο Ρίο. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ANGELA 103 12-04-2013.jpg

----------


## dionisos

> Πάντως απ' ότι δείχνει το AIS του Ταγγέρη δεν έπιασε. Πέρασε το Γιβραλτάρ, βγήκε Ατλαντικό και πήρε πορεία 237 τώρα για που πάει......άγνωστο σε μένα.
> Ας δούμε το ANGELA όπως πόζαρε στο φακό μου στις 12-04-2013 που ήταν στο Ρίο. Για όλους τους φίλους του.
> 
> ANGELA 103 12-04-2013.jpg


Φιλε Παντελη απ'οτι φαινεται στο ΑΙΣ το πυμουλκο ειναι περιπου 25 μιλια νοτιοδυτικα του καβου σταματημενο. Μαλλον μπορει να περιμενει το αλλο ρυμουλκο να το παραδωσει γιατι γραφει οτι στις 19.00 utc θα ειναι στο γιβραλταρ το ρυμουλκο χρηστος χχιv. θα το παρακολουθουμε  και θα δουμε τι θαγινει

----------


## dionisos

Φιλε Παντελη μιας και συ γνωριζεισ περισσοτερα το πλοιο ρυμουλκουμενο απο το ρ/κ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΧΧΙΙV παραμενει στην ιδια θεση απο εχθες. μπορουμε να μαθουμε την αιτια??

----------


## pantelis2009

Δυστυχώς φίλε μου πλέον έχει φύγει από τη δικαιοδοσία του πλοιοκτήτη που ήξερα και πλέον είναι τη έχει πει το P/K  με τον καινούργιο.

----------


## dionisos

Απ'οτι φαινεται καποια εμπλοκη θα υπαρχει στην αγοροπολησια μιας και το ρ/κ αυτη την στιγμη εχει γυρισει πισω στην μεσογειο και βρισκεται πισω απο τον βραχο του gibraltar. Θα το παρακολουθουμε συνεχεια μιας και το θεμα παρουσιαζει ενδιαφερον.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Απ'οτι φαινεται καποια εμπλοκη θα υπαρχει στην αγοροπολησια μιας και το ρ/κ αυτη την στιγμη εχει γυρισει πισω στην μεσογειο και βρισκεται πισω απο τον βραχο του gibraltar.


Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, η υπόθεση _"καποια εμπλοκη θα υπαρχει στην αγοροπολησια"_ συνάγεται εκ του ότι το ρυμουλκό ....επέστρεψε στην Μεσόγειο ??? Μα ούτως ή άλλως κάποια στιγμή θα επέστρεφε, και στην Μεσόγειο και στην Ελλάδα, δεν θα παρέμενε για πάντα στον Ατλαντικό.

Πολύ απλά το ρυμουλκό παρέδωσε το ΑΝΤΖΕΛΑ, επέστρεψε στην Μεσόγειο και παραμένει στα ανοιχτά του Γιβραλτάρ, αναμένοντας κάποιον πιθανό ναύλο προκειμένου να εκμεταλευτεί οικονομικά την επιστροφή του στην χώρα μας, κοινώς να μην γυρίσει μόνο του. Ούτε η πρώτη, ούτε η τελευταία φορά είναι που συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## dionisos

[QUOTE=Espresso Venezia;542202]Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, η υπόθεση _"καποια εμπλοκη θα υπαρχει στην αγοροπολησια"_ συνάγεται εκ του ότι το ρυμουλκό ....επέστρεψε στην Μεσόγειο ??? Μα ούτως ή άλλως κάποια στιγμή θα επέστρεφε, και στην Μεσόγειο και στην Ελλάδα, δεν θα παρέμενε για πάντα στον Ατλαντικό.

Πολύ απλά το ρυμουλκό παρέδωσε το ΑΝΤΖΕΛΑ, επέστρεψε στην Μεσόγειο και παραμένει στα ανοιχτά του Γιβραλτάρ, αναμένοντας κάποιον πιθανό ναύλο προκειμένου να εκμεταλευτεί οικονομικά την επιστροφή του στην χώρα μας, κοινώς να μην γυρίσει μόνο του. Ούτε η πρώτη, ούτε η τελευταία φορά είναι που συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο.[/QUΜπορει να γνωριζεις κατι παραπανω αλλα επειδη το π/κ το παρακολουθουσα συνεχεια δεν εγινε καμμια παραδοση και παραλαβη. το ρ/κ γυρισε πισω εξω απο τον βραχο του γιβραλταρ και αφου εκανε συνεχωσ βολτες τελικα αγκυροβολησε προ ολιγου

----------


## dionisos

> Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, η υπόθεση _"καποια εμπλοκη θα υπαρχει στην αγοροπολησια"_ συνάγεται εκ του ότι το ρυμουλκό ....επέστρεψε στην Μεσόγειο ??? Μα ούτως ή άλλως κάποια στιγμή θα επέστρεφε, και στην Μεσόγειο και στην Ελλάδα, δεν θα παρέμενε για πάντα στον Ατλαντικό.
> 
> Πολύ απλά το ρυμουλκό παρέδωσε το ΑΝΤΖΕΛΑ, επέστρεψε στην Μεσόγειο και παραμένει στα ανοιχτά του Γιβραλτάρ, αναμένοντας κάποιον πιθανό ναύλο προκειμένου να εκμεταλευτεί οικονομικά την επιστροφή του στην χώρα μας, κοινώς να μην γυρίσει μόνο του. Ούτε η πρώτη, ούτε η τελευταία φορά είναι που συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο.


Mπορει να γνωριζεις κατι παραπανω αλλα επειδη το ρ/κ το παρακολουθω συνεχεια δεν εγινε καμμια παραδοση απ'οσο φανηκε στο ΑΙΣ και επιπλεον το ρ/κ επεστρεψε και αφου εκανε βολτες πισω απο το Γιβραλταρ τελικα αγκυροβολησε προ ολιγου.

----------


## sotos89

'Εχουμε κάποιο νέο απο το βαπόρι?....Γνώριζουμε σε ποιά χώρα πήγε τελικά και ως τι δραστηριοποιείται?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο έδωσε αυτές τις ημέρες κάποια σημάδια ...ύπαρξης μέσω του AIS. Συγκεκριμένα, πριν πέντε ημέρες έδωσε σήμα από τα νησιά του Πράσινου Ακρωτηρίου (Cape Verde) στη Δυτική Αφρική, έχοντας αναχωρήσει από το γνωστό μας λιμάνι Mindelo του νησιού Sao Vicente με πορεία ανατολική προς την Σενεγάλη, και σήμερα έδωσε πάλι σήμα από το λιμάνι - πρωτεύουσα της Σενεγάλης, το Ντακάρ.

Στο AIS εμφανίζεται ακόμα ως _ANGELA_, αλλά σε κάποιες καταγραφές στο marinetraffic είδα και το όνομα _SHANGANI_, οπότε ας κρατήσουμε κάποια επιφύλαξη ως προς το αν έχει μετονομαστεί.

----------


## sotos89

17.4 knots δείχνει αυτή τη στιγμή το AIS με πορεία νοτιοδυτικα του DAKAR

----------


## sotos89

Συνεχίζει την πορεία του προς Λιβερία με 18.3 knots.Φαινεται οι νέες Caterpillar εχουν υψηλές αποδόσεις...

----------


## pantelis2009

> Συνεχίζει την πορεία του προς Λιβερία με 18.3 knots.Φαινεται οι νέες Caterpillar εχουν υψηλές αποδόσεις...


Δεν είναι φίλε μου μόνο .......οι υψηλές αποδόσεις, φύγανε και .....μερικοί τόνοι που ζύγιζαν παραπάνω οι παλαιές μηχανές.
Δεν ξέρω αν έχεις διαβάσει όλη την ιστορία που έχουμε γράψει για το Άντζελα, αλλά αν δεις στο ποστ 126 που έχει τις παλαιές μηχανές και δεις και στο ποστ 164  .....θα καταλάβεις πόσο ελαφρύτερο έγινε.
Τώρα γράφοντας στο AIS ANGELA σε πάει σε πλοίο που που λέγετε ELOBEY13 αλλά όταν ανοίξεις τις πληροφορίες για το πλοίο βλέπεις το γνωστό Άντζελα και ακόμη γράφει προορισμός......Σαλαμίνα και ας πηγαίνει προς Λιβερία. :Fat:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Τώρα γράφοντας στο AIS ANGELA σε πάει σε πλοίο που που λέγετε ELOBEY13 αλλά όταν ανοίξεις τις πληροφορίες για το πλοίο βλέπεις το γνωστό Άντζελα και ακόμη γράφει προορισμός......Σαλαμίνα και ας πηγαίνει προς Λιβερία.


Παντελεήμονα παιδί μου (!!!!!) εύγε και πάλι εύγε, έβγαλες λαγό. Και σου λέω εύγε γιατί έπεσες πάνω στο "τσακ" και μπορέσαμε να μάθουμε το νέο όνομα του πλοίου, _ELOBEY 13_ ή καλύτερα _ELOBEY XIII_. Το ΑΝΤΖΕΛΑ λοιπόν αγοράστηκε από την μεγάλη τεχνική εταιρεία της δυτικής Αφρικής, την _SOMAGEC_, η οποία όπως έχουμε ξαναγράψει έχει αγοράσει πολλές παντόφλες μας τις οποίες έχει ονομάσει με το όνομα _ELOBEY_ και δραστηριοποιείται κυρίως σε Ισημερινή Γουινέα και Καμερούν.

Για την ιστορία, η πρώτη μας παντόφλα που είχε πάρει το όνομα ELOBEY 1 ήταν η ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ, ενώ είμαστε απόλυτα βέβαιοι ακόμα για τις ΚΑΜΠΕΡΟΣ Ι (ELOBEY XI), ΘΑΣΟΣ Ι (ELOBEY VI), ΘΑΣΟΣ IV (ELOBEY VII), ΠΩΛ (ELOBEY VIII). Τέλος, κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα ELOBEY IX και X ονομάζονται τα ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ και ΑΙΑΣ χωρίς όμως να έχουμε τις απαραίτητες αποδείξεις.  

Να θυμίσω εδώ, ότι πριν τέσσερις περίπου μήνες _είχαμε αναφερθεί_ στο _ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Γ_ το οποίο πήρε το όνομα _ELOBEY XII_. Όπως λοιπόν σήμερα με το ΑΝΤΖΕΛΑ, έτσι και τότε με το ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Γ είχαμε σταθεί τυχεροί που τα πετύχαμε πάνω στο ταξίδι προς τον τελικό προορισμό τους (Ισημερινή Γουινέα - Καμερούν) και να εκπέμπουν έστω και για λίγο τα νέα τους ονόματα. Διότι από την στιγμή που φτάνουν εκεί και αρχίζουν να δουλεύουν στα τεχνικά έργα, κατά 99% δεν ξαναχρησιμοποιούν ποτέ την συσκευή AIS.

----------


## sotos89

Φίλε Παντελή εχεις απολυτο δικιο οντος οι μηχανες που ειχε τις ξερω πολυ καλα και ποσο ζυγιζαν απλως 18.5 κομβους δεν βλεπεις καθημερινα σε ελληνικη παντοφλα και απο τι ακουσα για Ισημερινη Γουινεα το κοβει παρολο που γραφει ακομη τον τελευταιο του προορισμο τη Σαλαμινα..

----------


## dionisos

Εχω μια απορια αν μπορειτε να μου λυσετε. Η παντοφλα εφυγε απο το DAKAR στισ 16/2 και σημερα που εχουμε 19/2 εχει διανυσει μια αποσταση περιπου 600 μιλια. Δηλαδη σε τρεια 24ωρα εχει κανει 200 το 24ωρο. Απο που λοιπον βγαινει η ταχυτητα 18κομβοι/ωριαιως.

----------


## sotos89

καταρχας φιλε dionisos το Ατζελα μεχρι εχθες εκοβε βολτες εξω απο το DAKAR  και εχθες ξεκινησε την καθοδο του.Κι εγω οταν ειδα στην αρχη αυτες τις πρωτογνωρες ταχυτητες για παντοφλα θεωρησαν πως ηταν σφαλμα του AIS.Ομως αν ψαξεις στο AIS θα δεις τις τελευταιες του ταχυτητες παρουσιαζαν διακυμανσεις απο 9 εως 18.6 συμφωνα με την τελευταια καταγεγραμμενη.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Παντελεήμονα παιδί μου (!!!!!) εύγε και πάλι εύγε, έβγαλες λαγό. Και σου λέω εύγε γιατί έπεσες πάνω στο "τσακ" και μπορέσαμε να μάθουμε το νέο όνομα του πλοίου, _ELOBEY 13_ ή καλύτερα _ELOBEY XIII_. Το ΑΝΤΖΕΛΑ λοιπόν αγοράστηκε από την μεγάλη τεχνική εταιρεία της δυτικής Αφρικής, την _SOMAGEC_, η οποία όπως έχουμε ξαναγράψει έχει αγοράσει πολλές παντόφλες μας τις οποίες έχει ονομάσει με το όνομα _ELOBEY_ και δραστηριοποιείται κυρίως σε Ισημερινή Γουινέα και Καμερούν.
> 
> Για την ιστορία, η πρώτη μας παντόφλα που είχε πάρει το όνομα ELOBEY 1 ήταν η ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ, ενώ είμαστε απόλυτα βέβαιοι ακόμα για τις ΚΑΜΠΕΡΟΣ Ι (ELOBEY XI), ΘΑΣΟΣ Ι (ELOBEY VI), ΘΑΣΟΣ IV (ELOBEY VII), ΠΩΛ (ELOBEY VIII). Τέλος, κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα ELOBEY IX και X ονομάζονται τα ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ και ΑΙΑΣ χωρίς όμως να έχουμε τις απαραίτητες αποδείξεις.  
> 
> Να θυμίσω εδώ, ότι πριν τέσσερις περίπου μήνες _είχαμε αναφερθεί_ στο _ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Γ_ το οποίο πήρε το όνομα _ELOBEY XII_. Όπως λοιπόν σήμερα με το ΑΝΤΖΕΛΑ, έτσι και τότε με το ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Γ είχαμε σταθεί τυχεροί που τα πετύχαμε πάνω στο ταξίδι προς τον τελικό προορισμό τους (Ισημερινή Γουινέα - Καμερούν) και να εκπέμπουν έστω και για λίγο τα νέα τους ονόματα. Διότι από την στιγμή που φτάνουν εκεί και αρχίζουν να δουλεύουν στα τεχνικά έργα, κατά 99% δεν ξαναχρησιμοποιούν ποτέ την συσκευή AIS.


Απλά φίλε μου έκατσε και είδα στο AIS την κατάλληλη στιγμή, γιατί μετά από λίγο εξαφανίστηκε και ποιος ξέρει αν θα το ξανά δούμε στο AIS .......γιατί όπως γράφεις όταν αρχίζουν και δουλεύουν στα έργα δεν το ξανά ανοίγουν.
Έρε και να πήγαινε κανείς προς τα εκεί .....πόσες φωτο θα έβγαζε ααπό πλοία που έχουν φύγει από Ελλάδα.
Το θέμα παιδιά δεν είναι αν πηγαίνει με 10 ή 18 μίλια, το θέμα είναι ότι χάσαμε άλλο ένα πλοίο Ελληνικής κατασκευής, με ωραία γάστρα και τώρα που άλλαξε μηχανές θα μπορούσαμε να το είχαμε για πολλά ακόμη χρόνια.
Πάρα πολλά φύγανε ......αλλά πολύ λίγα κατασκευάζονται. :Apologetic:

----------


## sylver23

Επειδή δεν είμαι σχετικός όπως πολύ καλά ξέρετε Γιώργο και Παντελή. 
Δείτε σε αυτή τη σελίδα. Έχει 3 φωτογραφίες. Πατήστε πάνω στη φώτο με τις 2 παντόφλες και μετά δεξιά ή αριστερά εμφανίζει άλλες 2 με παντόφλες.

http://guineaecuatorialpress.com/not...=1733&lang=en#

Αν το έχετε ξαναποστάρει , αγνοήστε το.

----------


## sotos89

Ετσι ειναι φιλε Παντελη οπως τα λες ηταν μια απο τις ομορφοτερες παντοφλες της Ελληνικης ναυτιλιας αλλα που ξερεις ισως το βγαλει ο δρομος καποτε και ξαναρθει.Ειχε  ξαναπαει τις αρχες του 1990 στη Νιγηρια και ξαναγυρισε στις αρχες του 2000.Ελπιζουμε τουλαχιστον να εχουμε φωτογραφικο υλικο απο κει που θα ειναι να μας θυμιζει τις ωραιες μερες που ηταν κοντα μας...

----------


## sotos89

Στην πρωτη φωτο φιλε sylver23  διακρινεται καθαρα το ΠΩΛ του Ριου-Αντιρριου σε σχετικα αθλια κατασταση,το διπλα δεν μπορω να διακρινω ποιο ειναι παντος το αλλο με τα φορτηγα στο γκαραζ πιθανοτατα ειναι το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ του ριου

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχο υλικό από το φίλο sylver23 που ξανά γύρισε. Το πρώτο είναι το Πώλ όπως λες φίλε sotos89, το άλλο που φαίνεται στη φωτο είναι το παλαιό Θάσος Ι (Elobey VI φαίνεται κι όλας αν προσέξεις) όπως γράφει και ο φίλος Γιώργος πάρα πάνω και στην εξωτερική φωτο και στην εσωτερική με τα φορτηγά.  :Fat:

----------


## sotos89

Ματια που δεν βλεπονται γρηγορα λησμονουνται..  σαν χθες τα θυμαμαι που μετα το τελος της γεφυρας ενα ενα επαιρναν το δρομο της ξενιτιας..εχεις δικιο ειναι το ιδιο πλοιο απλως εχουν αρκετες ομοιοτητες τα δυο αυτα πλοια αμα τα κοιταξει κανεις απο μπροστα..

----------


## express adonis

το αντζελα αλλαξε μηχανες γιατι δεν αντεχαν οι παλιες συμπληρωσαν ωρες η γιατι ηθελαν ελαφρυτερες??ποσα αλογα ειναι οι καινουργιες??

----------


## pantelis2009

Είχαν τα ....προβληματάκια τους οι μηχανές, ήταν και 26 χρονών, δεν θα έβρισκαν εύκολα ανταλλακτικά γιατί αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχει κλείσει το εργοστάσιο και πάνω κάτω έχουν την ίδια ιπποδύναμη.

----------


## express adonis

ευχαριστω παντελη να σαι καλα...τελειο το φωτορεπορταζ....

----------


## sotos89

φιλε αντωνη οι παλιες μηχανες ειχαν περιπου ηλικια 60 ετων να φανταστεις το συκγεκριμενο μοντελο που ειχε το 278Α βγηκε στα τελη του 40 αρχες του πενηντα.οπως λεει ο φιλος ο παντελης οι μηχανες αυτες λογω της παλαιοτητας τους τα τελευταια χρονια εβγαζαν αρκετα προβληματα .Παρολο που απεδιδαν 1440 ιππους η καθε μια το βαπορι μετα βιας επιανε 11 κομβους τι στιγμη που αλλα με τη μιση ιπποδυναμη πιανουν το ιδιο.Αυτο οφειλεται στο εξαιρετικο βαρος που ειχαν περιπου 30 τονους η καθε μια και οι στροφες που ανεβαζαν 700 max σχετικα λιγες..Πιστευω πως εαν το καραβι παρεμενε στην ελλαδα δεν θα χρειαζοντα καινουργιες .παντος οι καινουργιες μηχανες αποδιδουν το ιδιο 1450 ιππους ομως ανεβαζουν πολυ υψηλοτερες στροφες και ζυγιζουν μολις 2 τονους η καθε μια.Γι αυτο βλεπεις τωρα το βαπορι να πηγαινει με 18+ κομβους.....

----------


## express adonis

ακου 30 τοννους η μια.....και το κοστος των καινουργιων ποιο ειναι αραγε???

----------


## sotos89

Εξαρταται εαν ειναι μεταχειρισμενες και μικρες σε ηλικια λιγοτερο απο 10 χρονων κοστιζουν γυρω στα 100 χιλιαρικα εαν ομως ειναι καινουργιες απο παραγγελια σε εργοστασιο μπορει να φτασει μεχρι 200 χιλιαρικα

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε πως φαινόταν ο χώρος του γκαράζ από το Bar και δύο ....αναμνηστικά από τη γέφυρα. Το ένα με τα στοιχεία του πλοίου και ένα παλαιό ΠΓΕ του 2011. Όσο για τις μηχανές ήταν ολοκαίνουργιες.

ANGELA 61 29-03-2012.jpg ANGELA 62 29-03-2012.jpg ANGELA 63 29-03-2012.jpg

----------


## sotos89

To αγαπημένο μας Άτζελα ξαναέδωσε σήμα πριν καμιά εβδομάδα πάλι με κατεύθυνση το τελευταίο του λιμανι το DAKAR.Γιατί λέτε να ξαναγύρισε πίσω αφου διένυσε αρκέτες εκαντοντάδες μιλία?οπως είχαμε αναφέρει το πλοιο ειχε το όνομα ELOBEY XIII και είχε αγοραστεί απο την εταιρεέια SOMAGEC στην Ισημερινη Γουνεια και λογικα κατευθυνόταν προς τα εκει.παντος στο ΑΙΣ δεν φαιντεται το καινουργιο του ονομα παρα μονο διατηρει το αρχικο που ειχε το Ατζελα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αγαπητέ φίλε, κανείς δεν είχε αναφέρει ότι το πλοίο _"είχε αγοραστεί από την εταιρεία SOMAGEC στην Ισημερινή Γουινέα"_ αλλά από την εταιρεία SOMAGEC η οποία δραστηριοποιείται στην Δυτική Αφρική και κυρίως σε Ισημερινή Γουινέα και Καμερούν. Το ELOBEY XIII (πρώην ΑΝΤΖΕΛΑ) λοιπόν, μπορεί να εμφανιστεί - δραστηριοποιηθεί σε οποιαδήποτε χώρα της Δυτικής Αφρικής στην οποία εκτελεί τεχνικά έργα η εταιρεία του.

Τώρα ως προς το γιατί στο AIS εμφανίστηκε με το όνομα ΑΝΤΖΕΛΑ, η απάντηση είναι ότι τα μεμέτια στην Αφρική ελάχιστα έως καθόλου ασχολούνται με αυτές τις ....συσκευές. Αν πρόσεξες στο σήμα του δεν αναφέρεται καν η σημαία με την οποία ταξιδεύει (ανήκουστο) και ως αριθμός MMSI αναφέρεται ο καταπληκτικός ......123456789 !!!!!! Άσε δε που δεν είναι καθόλου μα καθόλου απίθανο (για την Αφρική) το πλοίο που εμφανίστηκε με το όνομα ΑΝΤΖΕΛΑ, να μην ήταν καν το δικό μας ΑΝΤΖΕΛΑ αλλά κάποιο άλλο που .......δανείστηκε την συσκευή AIS του.

----------


## sotos89

Να πούμε για την ιστορία οτι το βαπόρι ΔΕΝ κατάσκευαστηκε σε ναυπηγείο αλλά σε ένα ''χωράφι'' στην Ελευσίνα το 89' όπως κατι έιχε αναφέρει ο φίλος Γιώργος στη σελίδα 13.Γενικώς ο πρόγουμενος πλοιοκτήτης του τον διακατέιχε ένα πνέυμα οικονομίας εξου και τις παλίες μηχανές που είχε επι 25 ολόκληρα χρόνια

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματικα ειναι απιστευτο οτι οι παλιες μηχανες που ανεφαιρε ο φιλος Παντελης και ο sotos 89 ειναι ο General Motors typ 16-278A
και ειναι απο πλοια & υποβρυχια το Β.Π.Π. το googlαρα  λιγο και εβγαλε αυτο....
gm16out.jpg

και εδω η ιστορια......


http://www.ussslater.org/tour/decks/...ne/engine.html


Προφανως με τετοιο βαρος δεν ειναι τυχαιο που τοποθετηθηκε το κομοδεσιο πλωρα και οχι πρυμα
,παντως πιθανολογω να πουληθηκαν σε καποιο μουσειο....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε ΒΒ το link είναι από το πρώην Α/Τ ΑΕΤΟΣ που είναι μουσείο στις ΗΠΑ.

----------


## sotos89

Ακριβως!φιλε BEN BRUCE το πίσω μέρος που ήταν και το μηχανοστάσιο ζύγιζε 100 τονους χοντρικά .Να φανταστέις μονο οι μήχανες ζυγιζαν καμία 60αρια που να έβαζαν και το ακομοδέσιο πίσω!Οσο για τις μηχάνες να πούμε οτι ειναι θρύλικες και προπάντων πρωτοπόρες για την εποχή που κατασκευάστηκαν(δεκαετια 40).Να φανταστέις 1 στα 2 υποβρύχια που κατασκευάζονταν τότε είχαν 16-278Α και τα αλλα μισά Fairbank Morse.Και επέιτα απο τη δέκαέτια του 80 που άρχισαν να τα πουλάνε έιχαμε και μέρικα στην Ελλάδα(διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος)Αλλα και μέτα απο 70 χρόνια κάταφεραν να λέιτουργουν σχεδον άριστα με κάποια μικοπροβληματάκια.Αλλα στη περίπτωση της Ατζελας καλά εκαναν και τις αλλαξαν γιατι δεύτερη φορά στην Αφρική με τις ίδιες μήχανες δεν θα την εβγαζε!και ηταν και δίχρονες εξου και ο πόλυς θόρυβος που έκανε

----------


## sotos89

Οσον άφορα οτι πούληθηκαν σε μουσειο δεν ειναι απιθανο αφου αποτελόυν αντικες!Παντος σίγουρα θα τις χρησιμόποιησουν για ανταλλακτικά αφου το εργόστασιο δεν φτιάχνει τέτοιες εδώ και πολλές δεκαετίες.Τωρα χρησιμοποιόυνται κυρίως σε ρυμουλκά στις Η.Π.Α. .Ιδου και ενα σχέτικο βίντεοhttp://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&rct=j&...92885102,d.bGg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> .Να φανταστέις 1 στα 2 υποβρύχια που κατασκευάζονταν τότε είχαν 16-278Α και τα αλλα μισά Fairbank Morse.Και επέιτα απο τη -δέκαέτια του 80 που άρχισαν να τα πουλάνε έιχαμε και μέρικα στην Ελλάδα(διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος)


Υπήρχαν σε πολλά πολεμικά μας αλλά από υποβρύχια μόνο στο ΤΡΙΑΙΝΑ S86 που παραλήφθηκε το 1965. ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ S114 κ ΚΑΤΣΩΝΗΣ S115 με παραλαβή 1972-73  είχαν Fairbanks Morse.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να ξεκαθαρίσουμε κατηγορηματικά, οριστικά και .....αμετάκλητα, ότι το _ΑΝΤΖΕΛΑ_ δεν κατασκευάστηκε σε .....κάποιο χωράφι στην Ελευσίνα, ούτε βέβαια και έπεσε στην θάλασσα .....με ξύλα (ούτε πιρόγα των Παπούα να ήταν !!!)

Είναι πλέον απόλυτα διασταυρωμένο ότι το πλοίο κατασκευάστηκε στο πασίγνωστο _ναυπηγείο Σάββα_ στην Ελευσίνα (ERGOSHIP SAVAS SHIPYARD - ELEUSIS, GREECE) από την ναυπηγική - τεχνική εταιρεία του κ. Ιωσήφ Σαβιολάκη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως τα λέει ο φίλος Γιώργος είναι τα πράγματα. Ένα υπέροχο πλοίο με υπέροχη γάστρα και μακάρι στην πορεία να βρεθούν φωτο του από εκεί που δουλεύει.
Ας το δούμε στις 24/04/2008 όταν έκανε τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του.

ANGELA 07 24-04-2008.jpg

----------


## sotos89

Γιώργο,το πλοίο δεν κατασκευαστηκε στο χωρο του ναυπηγειου Σαββα.Μπορει να ηταν αυτο το ναυπηγειο που ανελαβε την κατασκευη του και οντος οπως τα διασταυρωσα κι εγω τα προσωπα που το ανελαβαν αλλα το πλοίο κατασκευαστηκε οντος σε ενα χωραφι στην Ελευσινα.Τα περισσοτερα κομματια φτιαχτηκαν στο ναυπηγειο Σαββα και καποια λιγοτερα στο Περαμα αλλα το πλοιο συναρμολογηθηκε σε χωρο εκτος ναυπηγειο.Επιπλεον οσο και αν σου φαινεται παράξενο (το ιδιο και σε μενα)το πλοιο έπεσε στη θαλασσα με ξυλα.Εφτιαξαν ενα ειδους σκαλα στο οποιο εβαζαν λαδι για να γλιστραει το βαπορι και στη συνεχεια το εβαλαν πανω στη ραμπα αυτη και το καθέλκυσαν.Δυστυχως ο πρώτος του πλοιοκτητης δεν ζει εδω και πολλα χρονια βρηκα ομως τον δευτερο πλοιοκτητη τον κ.Παπαιωαννίδη αν δεν κανω λαθος και το διασταυρωσα καθως και την εμπειρεια "'ιδιοις ώμασι" του θειου μου που πηγε και το είδε....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αγαπητέ μου φίλε, έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν θα πρέπει να έχεις μπει ποτέ σε κάποιο ελληνικό ναυπηγείο - καρνάγιο. Διότι αν είχες επισκεφτεί έστω και ένα , θα είχες διαπιστώσει .....ιδίοις όμμασι, ότι αυτό που περιγράφεις ως ......_"ξύλα με τα οποία έπεσε το πλοίο στην θάλασσα, ειδους σκαλα στο οποιο εβαζαν λαδι για να γλιστραει το βαπορι"_ (ήμαρτον Παναγία μου.....) είναι ο στάνταρ ξύλινος μηχανισμός - τρόπος που πέφτουν όλα τα πλοία στην θάλασσα μέχρι και τις μέρες μας. Λέγεται _"βάζο"_ εκ της αγγλικής λέξης _"base"_ (βάση) και υπάρχει σε κάθε ναυπηγείο - καρνάγιο - ταρσανά. Πάνω σε αυτόν τον ξύλινο μηχανισμό τοποθετείται γράσο (και όχι λάδι .....Καλαμάτας) όταν γίνεται είτε καθέλκυση είτε ανέλκυση για να μπορεί να δουλεύει καλύτερα.

Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, ο έμπειρος θείος σου, σου περιέγραψε με απλά λόγια (μάλλον θα ήσουν μικρούλης όταν στα είπε !!!) τον τρόπο που πέφτουν όλα τα πλοία στην θάλασσα, άρα και το ΑΝΤΖΕΛΑ, αλλά ακούγοντας εσύ "ξύλα με λάδι" εντυπωσιάστηκες. 

Ας το αφήσουμε λοιπόν σε παρακαλώ πολύ κάπου εδώ το θέμα και ας μην επανέλθουμε γιατί πλέον καταντάει -όπως είμαι σίγουρος κάτάλαβες- αστείο. Καταγράφηκε η άποψη σου περί κατασκευής του ΑΝΤΖΕΛΑ σε .......χωράφι με παπαρούνες και μαργαρίτες, καταγράφηκαν και οι δικές μας απόψεις -εμένα και του Παντελή- οι οποίες προέρχονται από τα επίσημα αρχεία του πλοίου και του ναυπηγείου Σάββα, και όχι από κάτι που μας περιέγραψε ο έμπειρος θείος μας, και ο καθένας μπορεί να βγάλει τα συμπεράσματα του.

----------


## sotos89

Σε αυτο που λες εχεις δικιο προσωπικα εγω δεν εχω επειρεια απο ναυπηγεια και οντος ''βαζο'' λεγεται αυτο αλλα πριν ενα μηνα που μου το πε ποτε προλαβα και γερασα?????.Δευτερον αυτο που προσπαθω να πω ειναι οτι το πλοιο η μαλλον τα χαρτιά του γραφουν ναυπηγειο Σαββα τα εχω δει.ολα τα χαρτια του τοσο του πλοιου οσο και του ναυπηγειου γραφουν το ναυπηγειο το οποιο ανελαβε(Σαββα) οσο και τον υπευθυνο(κ Ιωσηφ Σαβιολάκη).Τα κομμάτια ολα κατασκευαστηκαν στου Σαββα και απλως τα συναρμολογησαν σε ενα χωρο εκτος ναυπηγειου.τοσο περιεργο ειναι??και τα κομματια που εχουμε εδω στη Ναυπακτο για το Αγια Παρασκευη το ειχαν σκοπο να το συναρμολογησουν εδω μεσα σε ενα χωραφι με λευκες (στο campingτου κ Ρεππα) και να το ριξουν μεσα και οχι σε καποιο χωρο ναυπηγειο.Και σε αυτη την περίπτωση ΟΛα τα χαρτια τοσο του πλοιου οσο και του ναυπηγειου θα εγραφαν το ναυπηγειο που ανελαβε την κατασκευη του χωρις ποτε ομως το πλοιο να συναρμολογηθει σε ναυπηγειο...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ήμαρτον παλικάρι μου, ήμαρτον.... Εσύ δεν παίζεσαι με τίποτα, ειλικρινά παραδίνομαι, ότι πεις εσύ !!!

Θες σε χωράφι να κατασκευάστηκε το πλοίο ??? ΟΚ, σε χωράφι και με ότι είδους σιτηρά και λούλουδα επιθυμείς !!! Θες σε στάνη σ' αψηλό βουνό δίπλα σε προβατάκια και κατσικάκια ??? Θες στο φεγγάρι και να ήρθε κατόπιν στην γη με διαστημόπλοιο ???

_ΟΤΙ ΜΑ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ !!!_ Κόντρα θα σου πάμε τώρα ??? Μόνο θερμά σε παρακαλώ, ας σταματήσει επιτέλους εδώ αυτή η γελοιότητα.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

καλημέρα,

Θα παρακαλέσω να επανέλθουμε στο θέμα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νάτο λοιπόν το πλοίο, στην πρώτη του φωτό από "τα ξένα, τα ξενιτεμένα" !!!

dreamyhopes.files.wordpress.com.jpg

Στην τοποθεσία Cogo της Ισημερινής Γουινέας στην δυτική Αφρική βέβαια, μόλις πριν λίγους μήνες, _Απρίλιος 2015_. Διακρίνεται το νέο του όνομα _ELOBEY XIII_, και το λιμάνι νηολογήσης _Malabo_ από το οποίο βέβαια συμπεραίνουμε και την νέα σημαία που φέρει, αυτή της Ισημερνής Γουινέας (Equatorial Guinea).

Η φωτό προέρχεται από μία "περιγραφή ταξιδιού", από την Bata και το Cogo προς το νησί Corisco της Ισημερινής Γουινέας, και το απίθανο της υπόθεσης είναι το ότι έχει τραβηχτεί πάνω από μία άλλη παντόφλα μας, το θρυλικό _ΑΙΑΣ_ !!!

_Πηγή_

----------


## sotiris97

Έπειτα από σχεδόν ένα χρόνο με το τελευταίο του στίγμα να το δείχνει αγκυροβολημένο ανοιχτά του Las Palmas   ξανάδωσε σήμα μόλις πριν 5 ημέρες ανοιχτά του Freetown με πορεία νότια....Δύσκολα να το εντοπίσεις αφοί ο δορυφόρος δεν πιάνει σήμα είτε ταξιδεύουν με κλειστό το AIS ......

----------


## sotiris97

https://youtu.be/yXVKO5BJees?t=25 .Kαι ένα βιντεακι τραβηγμένο πάνω από το Άντζελα όταν ακόμα έκανε τη γραμμη Πεσσάδα-Άγιος Νικόλαος.....Αφιερωμένο σε όσους ενθυμούνται ακόμα την....''μελωδία'' των μηχανών του!!!

----------

